# pets and fleas question



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey everyone. I know a lot of us have dogs and cats so I figured I'd ask everyones advice on this. I live in an apartment complex and I have a 13 year old miniature schnauzer. I've been living here about a year and a half. Anyway, my dog wants to go outside constantly. He thinks he's an outside dog and has to go roam and sniff stuff constantly so I take him out about 10 times a day. Ever since yesterday, when I come inside from walking him I have fleas on the bottom of my pants and I've checked Sam (my dog) and he's getting fleas too. He NEVER has fleas. We use Frontline and it has worked pretty well in the past but someones dog that lives around here must have bad fleas and I can't keep from tracking them in the house. I'm gonna call the apartment manager and ask if they can spray something, but for the time being is there something I can spray on him to keep the fleas from jumping on him? Any ideas would be great because I don't want him to start getting fleas! And I certainly don't want them in the house. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Sorry, this doesn't answer yuor question, but it reminds me of something hilrious that happened recently. :roll:

Our house cat, which i am not responsible for, was given a flea collar. Mind you, this cat is 2 months old and the cat with its infinite wisdom pierced its kitty jugular trying to scratch it off.

Now the roommate responsible for being irresponsible will most likely be stabbed in the middle of the night.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Not sure what part of the world you are in e-girl, but it's finally getting past high flea season here. If you have outside pets - they will get fleas. Just the way it goes I figure. On the upside, if you have fleas in your house - AND have a pet, the fleas will always go towards the pet. They don't like water and assuming you shower at least once every few days they will take the hint and go for the cat or dog. 
It's funny you posted this when you did, cause I am just now getting ready to give Mollie the Collie a flea bath. We use that Advantage stuff during the summer - where you put a couple of drops on their neck. Works very well. She desperately needs a bath now though, so I figured a little flea shampoo won't hurt, and should take care of things for the year. 
Mollie the Collie does not like baths. It's actually a four person job. She becomes 50 pounds of very angry critter. We're only brave enough to do it twice a year. 
If this is my last post - you will know why.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I didn't think about the fact that it's getting cold and maybe that'll help. I live in North Carolina. It's been unusually warm this weekend but it should be getting cold anytime now. Does that kill fleas?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

FLEAS DONT DIE IN THE COLD WEATHER.....THEY HAVE A HABIT OF LIVING IN YOUR FLOORBOARDS....THEY CAN DO THIS FOR A YEAR.....THE BEST THING YOU CAN DO IS GET A PESTICIDE FOR YOUR HOUSE....SPRAY EVERYTHING ALL THE NUKS AND GRANEYS......AND GET A DECENT SPRAY FOR YOUR PETS.....ALOT OF FLEA PRODUCTS ONLY WORK FOR A CERTAIN LENGTH OF TIME BEFORE THE FLEAS ARE IMMUNE TO THEM....THATS PROBABLY WHY THE FRONTLINE HASNT HELPED THIS TIME.....GO TO A LOCAL PETSHOP AND SEE WHAT PRODUCTS THEY HAVE OTHERWISE VISIT A VET THE THINGS THEY SELL ARE STRONGER THAN THE SHOPS AND ARE GUARENTEED TO WORK......HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

Jeez Dream. Looks like you feel strongly about this.....
Fleas can over winter. And it seems to me they lay eggs in the fall. However.......if you have a pet, that's what they will gravitate towards. Rather than nuking the whole building with pesticide, just let the animal attract them, then get them off the animal with either flea shampoo or something else. 
Fleas don't particularly worry me, it's ticks that gross me out.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Enngirl,

Living in TN and NC part-time, I can say this...those damn little bastards do not die off.

We have been told by our vet that we can use something like Adam's flea spray if the fleas and ticks are particularly worse at times. Our dogs run outside, we live on a lake and then they come back inside. I imagine if we were ever out of our house for more than 2 days we would be eat up by them upon our return.

A rental house we deal with recently had a flea infestation whe the owners vacated. They were on the landing, in the garage and even in the staples we had to remove where the carpet had to be ripped up. We found spraying ourselves with OFF (on our legs) kept the pest from eating us up so that may work for you until you can get the apartment owner to get the problem under control.

Hate it for you. I also hate fleas and even more, ticks.
Good Luck,
terri


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes fleas are definitely around in the winter... indoors anyway. My ex was roomates with this couple, his room was the basement. And that was like the hang-out area. They had two dogs among them all and a horrible flea problem!!! And it was in the middle of winter. Sometimes I'd feel them on me, but when I went home I was fine and flea-free. But anyways... they gave the dogs flea baths but the fleas wouldn't go away. They were living and reproducing in the house, so when the dogs came out from they're flea baths they'd be fine for awhile but then they'd start itching again. My ex wanted to flea bomb the place but one of the roommates wouldn't go for that cuz afterward you have to open all the windows and let the place air out and she didn't want her and her 2 yr old son getting sick. So the flea problem stayed and he moved out.

Living in an apartment complex is tricky. I live in one myself, but luckily my pets haven't got fleas yet. One got WORMS! ugh nasty, but not fleas. But you say there aren't any fleas in your house, only outside? Well then a flea bath when he comes in would probably be sufficient but.... I don't think that would work out, giving him one 10 times a day, but maybe just once a day would work... Anyways I realize I'm just rambling now. I'm not sure what frontline is but isn't it like a flea med taken by mouth or something? That should keep the fleas off him. I don't know..... I'd call the vet and ask them. :? Sorry for my ramble.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah the Frontline is working pretty well because I've found some dead fleas on him, but he still has a few live ones on him because I've been picking them off with tweezers. He got worms this Summer and the vet said it comes from swallowing a flea and we were like "He doesn't have fleas!" But he's getting them from outside apparently. But the past few days it's been BAD. My feet have bites all over them from walking ouside with him. But thank god it's not ticks. We used to live at the lake and the ticks were bad. So it could be worse. I think Frontline is a pill, but I'm not sure. My mom uses it on him.


----------

